# TBG Banquet Pics 2011 Griffin, GA....



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2011)

Sat July 30th, 2011 found us all slowly converging on the Kiwanis Club in Griffin, GA for our annual TBG business meeting/banquet. The business meeting was informative and lively at moments. Joel Smith, our out-going President did a fine job keeping us on topic and moving us thru the various plans and ideas and individual thoughts and concerns.  TBG looks like it's gonna have a fine next couple years to come, we are growing and becoming stronger. 





Here's Jeff Kitchens with Hunter and Lauren greeting you at the door!!!!




After the meeting, people really started coming thru the doors!!!! The next many pics are the tables with the donated raffle items!!!!We had many many wonderful items...Thanks to everyone that donated something for the door prize tables and the raffle tables!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2011)

2nd batch:












































And I really didn't do all the items justice, there were too many to take all them.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2011)

3rd batch:
OK, since I am pic taker, I'll take a little bit of license here and show the arrows I brought to the raffle table. I won them on the St Jude's Auction back in June on another archery site. Rob Green from Kempner,TX had made them and after I won another set, he included these 6 arrows extra for me at no extra cost, to be raffled off or given away to kids, at my descretion. I thought our banquet was the perfect place for this!!!!He does an awesome job on making kids arrows!!!!!








Before we sat down to dinner, I began taking pics of our many friends that came together for this event. Here I caught Mr and Mrs Dan Beckwith.




Mr and Mrs Dan Spier.




Mr and Mrs Joel Smith. (it was WONDERFUL to meet you Roxanne!!)




Mr and Mrs Bill Weston.




Mr and Mrs Chuck Evans.




Mr and Mrs Chris Wilson.




Mr and Mrs Leon Scott.




Mr and Mrs Shane Whitlock.




Mr and Mrs Bo Brooks.




Mr and Mrs Sam McMicheals.




Mr and Mrs Dendy Cromer with Mr and Mrs Chase Crawford.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2011)

4th batch:
And since we had couples and families and indiviuals here's my pics on them now too!!!!




Jeff Hampton and myself!!




The Coots clan....Kim, Joe, Connor and Chase.




Jerry Russell and son Luke.




RPM Bob and wife Rebeccah.




I caught up with Mike Davis and Melvin Edwards talking......




Steve Sheetz was found talking to himself.......




Lee "Red Arrow" and sons Jared and Justin.




And still they are bringing items in...here's Clay Patton bringing in boxes of his great cornmeal mixture!!!!!!




I did "catch" Jeff Roberts and Leon talking......folks Jeff is harder to photograph than a wet weasel!!!!!




See!!!!!!!! he wouldn't be still for me....I got alot of shots of his ears and mouth and nose...nothing ya'll wanna see tho!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2011)

5th batch:




My buddy Jonathan Bamford was flying solo tonight...




I got to meet Andrea's Mom finally!!! Hiroko Knowels.




 Kim Coots, Shanen Kitchens and myself in a "girls" pic!!!!!




Bobbie Evans and myself !!!!!




I found Al Chapman socializing with two Dan's!!!!!




And John Allgiaer's telling Chase and Jeff about the really big dog that bit his leg and chased him in his yard!!!!




Jeff is pretty sure it's not the truth tho......




Dinner sure was good, here's John and Al sitting down to a fine plate of food!!!!
Once the dinner was finished, our raffle started. There sure was alot of happy people hearing their numbers called......




Mike Davis won the Ezra Brooks bow from Melvin this year!!!!!




Bobbie Evans won my kids arrows for her grandkids!!!!!
I didn't take alot of pics during the raffle....I was listening for mine and baldfish's numbers!!!!!


----------



## WildWillie (Aug 2, 2011)

Great pics Tomi,I hatew I couldn't be there.Who got the Ezra Brooks Bow?


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2011)

6th batch:




Roger Boykin was sure proud of the cane arra that Chris Wilson gave him!!!!




Dennis Rice and Steve talking about hunting season coming up....




I won a purty hat off the door prize table....thanks to Mark Land!!!!




Melvin Edwards ended up with alot of loot!!!!!




clean up was done.....myself with Terrah and Andrea, had a great time ya'll!!!




I was given the honor to be able to present the 1st Place Traditional Award to Dendy Cromer, for his top score of 84 the weekend before at The Blast!!!!




John  is still explaining about the dog bite to Dave Bureau..... Dave isn't buying it either!!!!!




2009 - 2011 Officers of the TBG. We owe them a BIG Thank You for their dedication and vision of our club's future. You Sirs are to be commended.....
l to r: Clay Patton, Joe Coots, Jeff Kitchens, Chuck Evans, Melvin Edwards, Dan Beckwith, Joel Smith and Tony Smith.
Till next time we meet....I send ya'll greetings from The State of Tennessee!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good job Tomi!!! Thank you mam!!!!


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 2, 2011)

Those were good!  It was so fun!!  Thanks Tomi!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 2, 2011)

Good pics Tomi. Knowing John, he probably bit the dog not the other way around. Mike


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm very sorry I had to miss it. I'm sure it was a lot of fun.


----------



## RogerB (Aug 2, 2011)

A good time!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 2, 2011)

Great job by everyone. I always look forward to the Banquet because it is always great to meet up with those who we haven't seen in a while. I always enjoying being around people who enjoy the same things,it's like a big family reunion without the arguements...........well except during business meeting. I hope everyone has a fantastic, and safe hunting season, good luck


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 2, 2011)

Shane Whitlock said:


> Great job by everyone. I always look forward to the Banquet because it is always great to meet up with those who we haven't seen in a while. I always enjoying being around people who enjoy the same things,it's like a big family reunion without the arguements...........well except during business meeting. I hope everyone has a fantastic, and safe hunting season, good luck



WHAT HE SAID!!!

Thanks Tomi once again for taking all the pics! We wouldnt know what to do without you!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 2, 2011)

Good pics Tomi!!!


----------



## frankwright (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Pictures.

Mrs Weston won two knives and a tomahawk. What is she planning?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrat's to all the raffle winners! For the second year in a row I didn't win a thing even though I tried to get Conner to pull my ticket. The great thing about not winning anything is knowing your dollars are going to a great cause, so in that light, I AM a winner.

Jeff Roberts won the spine tester and I put a lot of tickets in the bag for that one, not to mention Oconee Dans' knife and so many others. Oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## TGUN (Aug 2, 2011)

frankwright said:


> Mrs Weston won two knives and a tomahawk. What is she planning?



I now say "yes ma'am" and sleep a little lighter.

Great pictures and a great time. Thank you to all that put the time and effort into pulling it all together.


----------



## SOS (Aug 2, 2011)

You done good, as always...you little social butterfly, you.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great job Tomi!


----------

